# Eaton/Moeller Easy 721 DC TC Spannungsversorgung



## Elektriko (5 April 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe einen Zweifel....

Mit Q1 ausgeschaltet:
Spannung zwischen 24 v und Q1 = 24 volts

Mit Q1 eingeschaltet 
Spannung zwischen 0v und Q1 = 24 v...

Zwischen 24 v und Q1 soll nur einen Schalter sein, richtig? Warum messe ich 24 volts zwischen 24 v und Q1 (Q1 ausgeschaltet) und auch zwischen 0v und Q1 (Q1 eingeschaltet)?

Vielen Dank
Gruß


----------



## Heinileini (5 April 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> 1. Zwischen 24 v und Q1 soll nur einen Schalter sein, richtig?
> 2. Warum messe ich 24 volts zwischen 24 v und Q1 (Q1 ausgeschaltet) und auch zwischen 0v und Q1 (Q1 eingeschaltet)?


Zu 1.:
Keine Ahnung.

Zu 2.:
Vielleicht ist es ein UmSchalter alias WechselSchalter, der mit 0 V verbindet, wenn "aus"geschaltet und mit 24 V, wenn "ein"geschaltet?


----------



## Elektriko (5 April 2021)

Danke für deine Antwort, 

so habe ich mich auch gedacht. Aber laut Handbuch, man muss von Q1 zur Last, und von Last zur 0v.... Spricht nicht über eine Wechselschaltung oder ähnliches.... 

Kommish.....


----------



## Heinileini (5 April 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Spricht nicht über eine Wechselschaltung oder ähnliches...


Vielleicht ist Q1 intern über einen Widerstand mit 0 V verbunden, der hochohmig genug ist, nicht allzu viel Energie zu verbraten, wenn eingeschaltet, aber niederohmig genug gegenüber dem MessGerät, um keinen nennenswerten SpannungsAbfall zu produzieren, wenn ausgeschaltet.


----------



## Elektriko (5 April 2021)

Hallo,
zwischen 0v und Q1 = 99 Ohm (ausgeschaltet)
Wenn eingeschaltet, Q1 bekommt +24v.... 
Dann muss ja ein Wechselschalter oder ähnliches sein.... Aber, warum?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 April 2021)

Weil ich jetzt immer Wechselschalter lese, das sind Transistorausgänge:
https://datasheet.eaton.com/Eaton-2...E.pdf?model=274121&locale=de_DE&_lt=&type=pdf


----------



## Elektriko (5 April 2021)

Danke, ich habe keine Erfahrung mit Transistorausgängen

Dann weiss jemand warum liegt 24 v Spannung zwischen die Ausgänge (z.B.: Q1) und +24v wenn sie ausgeschaltet sind, und 24 v zwischen die Ausgänge und 0v wenn sie eingeschaltet sind....?

Danke 
Grüße


----------



## PN/DP (5 April 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> weiss jemand warum liegt 24 v Spannung zwischen die Ausgänge (z.B.: Q1) und +24v wenn sie ausgeschaltet sind


Klemme mal die Last ab vom Ausgang und messe erneut. Dein sehr hochomiges Spannungsmessgerät und die niederohmige Last bilden einen Spannungsteiler zwischen 24V und 0V, und dann fällt natürlich fast alle Spannung über das hochohmige Messgerät ab, während die Last in Relation zum Messgerät rechnerisch fast wie einen Kurzschluß nach 0V wirkt.

PS: zwischen ausgeschaltetem Ausgang und +24V müsstest Du nicht 24V messen, sondern -24V. Du hast Dich vermutlich nur ungenau ausgedrückt?

Harald


----------



## Heinileini (5 April 2021)

Weil bei "eingeschaltet" die Spannung zwischen Q1 und 0 V (auch "Masse" oder GND oder BezugsPotenzial genannt) hoch ist/sein soll (ca. + BetriebsSpannung) und bei "ausgeschaltet" niedrig ist/sein soll (ca. 0 V) UND, weil die Summe der Spannungen zwischen 0 V und dem Ausgang sowie zwischen dem Ausgang und der BetriebsSpannung gleich der BetriebsSpannung ist.
Als Spannung bezeichnet man eine "Potenzial*Differenz*".


----------



## Elektriko (5 April 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Klemme mal die Last ab vom Ausgang und messe erneut. Dein sehr hochomiges Spannungsmessgerät und die niederohmige Last bilden einen Spannungsteiler zwischen 24V und 0V, und dann fällt natürlich fast alle Spannung über das hochohmige Messgerät ab, während die Last in Relation zum Messgerät rechnerisch fast wie einen Kurzschluß nach 0V wirkt.
> 
> PS: zwischen ausgeschaltetem Ausgang und +24V müsstest Du nicht 24V messen, sondern -24V. Du hast Dich vermutlich nur ungenau ausgedrückt?
> 
> Harald


Hallo Harald, danke, es ist genau so, -24 v (ich habe einfach 24 v geschrieben).... 
Ich muss deinen Text mehrmals lesen, weil ich leider noch nicht verstehe, warum richtig ist,  24 und -24 v zu lesen.... 

Gruß


----------



## Elektriko (5 April 2021)

Nochmals gemessen:

Q1 Ausgeschaltet:
Positiv in +24 volts und Negativ in Q1= +24v 

Q1 Eingeschaltet: 
Positiv in +24v und Negativ in Q1 = 0v
Positiv in Q1 und Negativ in 0v = 24v

Ich verstehe es nicht.... ich messe +24 v zwischen Q1 und +24v (Q1 aus),  und zwischen Q1 und Negativ (Q1 ein).....

Wenn jemanden kann es mich einfach erklären, wäre es sehr nett

Gruß


----------



## PN/DP (5 April 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Nochmals gemessen:
> 
> Q1 Ausgeschaltet:
> Positiv in +24 volts und Negativ in Q1= +24v


Und hast Du auch mal die Last abgeklemmt, wie ich in Beitrag #8 geschrieben habe, und dann die Spannung gemessen?

Deine Messschaltung:

```
+24V -+----+
      |    |
      |    | +
      |   (V)  Voltmeter (... MegaOhm)
      |    | -
      |    |
    +---+  |
    | Q1|--+
    +---+  |
           |
           |
          +-+
          | |  Last (100 Ohm)
          +-+
           |
           |
0V --------+
```
Wenn Q1 eingeschaltet ist, dann schaltet er die +24V an den Ausgang durch - gegen 0V (über die Last) kann man die +24V messen.
Wenn Q1 ausgeschaltet ist, dann ist er gesperrt und so hochohmig, daß er quasi wie nicht vorhanden ist. Vom Ausgang gegen 0V misst man ca. 0V (*)

Wenn man nun das Voltmeter zwischen +24V und den ausgeschalteten Ausgang schaltet, dann bildet das Voltmeter mit der Last einen Spannungsteiler im Verhältnis von > 100000 : 1, so daß über das Voltmeter fast die kompletten 24V abfallen und über der Last ca. 0V. Wenn man nun die Last vom Ausgang abklemmt, dann hängt die Ausgangsklemme "in der Luft", dann ist der Spannungsteiler zu 0V unterbrochen und es fließt kein Strom mehr durch das Voltmeter und über das Voltmeter fällt keine Spannung mehr ab - es wird 0 V anzeigen (genauso wie wenn eine der beiden Messleitungen gar nicht angeschlossen ist).

(*) In der Realität sind der Ausgangstransistor und die intern integrierte Schutzdiode vom Ausgang gegen +24V im gesperrten Zustand keine 100% perfekten Isolatoren, sondern haben einen zwar sehr hohen aber endlichen Sperr-Widerstand, so daß auch im ausgeschalteten Zustand noch ein sehr geringer Reststrom von den +24V aus dem Ausgang heraus durch die Last fließen kann, so daß sich am Ausgang eine geringe Spannung > 0V einstellt. Von Eaton in den Datenblättern angegeben ist ein maximaler Reststrom von < 0.1 mA, was max 2.5V Ausgangsspannung ergeben kann (bei einer Last von < 10 MegaOhm).

Harald


----------



## Elektriko (5 April 2021)

Hallo Harald, danke für die Erklärung, sehr nett von Dir.
Die Last bei mir ist einen 24v Schutz. Ich habe das gleiche Ergebnis mit dem Schutz eingeklemmt, und abgeklemmt.... Weiss es nicht was ich falsch mache [emoji85]

Danke und Grüße


----------



## PN/DP (5 April 2021)

Vielleicht machst Du gar nichts falsch. Vielleicht ist auch die interne Isolation der Ausgangsschaltung zu 0V nicht so perfekt. Um zwischen +24V und dem abgeschalteten Ausgang +24V zu messen, müsste aber der "Leck"-Widerstand wesentlich niederohmiger als das Voltmeter sein - nach meiner Erfahrung ziemlich ungewöhnlich für SPS-Ausgänge. Ich habe leider kein easy greifbar um mal Deine Messungen nachzuvollziehen.

Oder ist der Ausgang vielleicht kaputt? Funktioniert der Ausgang mit dem Schütz?

Tip: Ein Elektrik-Sprichwort lautet: "Wer misst misst Mist". Messe Spannungen besser immer gegen das 0V-Potential, und nur wenn da 0 V gemessen werden, messe zum Gegencheck gegen ein anderes Potial als 0V.

Harald


----------



## Elektriko (5 April 2021)

Hallo Harald,

der Ausgang funktioniert, das Schütz schaltet ein. Aber trotzdem verstehe ich mehr als vor ein paar Stunden [emoji6]

Wie gesagt, vielen Dank für deine Erklärung, und für deine Zeit!

Gruß


----------



## Elektriko (5 April 2021)

Ich glaube, dass vielleicht das Isolationsthema kann zwischen 0v und Q1 sein..... (Wenn Q1 abgeschaltet ist).
Später oder morgen klemme ich 0v ab (erstes Bild), und nehme die 0v von oben (zweites Bild)  
Gruß


----------



## Elektriko (5 April 2021)

Ok, schon probiert, von die 0v von oben das Schütz schaltet nicht ein (obwohl zwischen 0v oben und +24 v unten 24 v sind)

Danach habe ich in alle Ausgänge gemessen (von Q1 bis Q8) mit gleichem Ergebnis.

Und weil ich mit abgeschalteten Q1 zwischen +24 und Q1, 24v messe, habe ich probiert das Schütz zwischen +24 v und Q1 direkt zu verkabeln, und das Schütz schaltet nicht ein.... Also, muss eine floating Spannung, Isolationsthema, oder etwas ähnliches sein, die weg geht wenn Q1 eingeschaltet ist (Transistoren sind nicht mein Ding [emoji1745])

Danke für die Hilfe

Gruß


----------



## Heinileini (5 April 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> ... Also, muss eine floating Spannung, ..., die weg geht wenn Q1 eingeschaltet ist


Ich glaube, das ist Dein Problem. Du verlässt Dich darauf, dass intern schon die entsprechenden Verbindungen zur BetriebsSpannung vorhanden sind, aber wahrscheinlich musst Du sie (zum Teil?) extern noch so herstellen, wie es Deine externe Schaltung erfordert?

PS:


Elektriko schrieb:


> Und weil ich mit abgeschalteten Q1 zwischen +24 und Q1, 24v messe, habe ich probiert das Schütz zwischen +24 v und Q1 direkt zu verkabeln, ...


Warum versuchst Du überhaupt, das Schütz zwischen +24 V und Q1 anzuschliessen? Was willst Du Dir selbst (oder uns) damit beweisen?
Zwischen 0 V und Q1 angeschlossen funktioniert das Schütz doch ordnungsgemäss - oder habe ich Dich falsch verstanden?


----------



## Elektriko (6 April 2021)

Hallo,

beweisen nicht, einfach lernen.
Ich habe ein Easy Zuhause, sind 24v... Ungefährlich, deswegen kann man alles probieren.

Für mich war nicht normal 24v zwischen Ausgänge und +24 zu haben, deswegen habe ich die Last direkt verkabelt.

Fand interessant es zu überprüfen, und vielleicht jemand anders findet es auch interessant.

Und wie schon gefragt, wenn jemand genau weiß warum 24v zwischen Ausgänge und +24 liegen, wenn die Ausgänge ausgeschaltet sind, wäre es noch mehr interessant es zu erfahren [emoji4]

Danke und Grüße


----------



## Blockmove (6 April 2021)

Ich sag schon seit Jahrzehnten, dass einpolige Spannungsprüfer und hochohmige Multimeter unters Betäubungsmittelgesetz gestellt gehören.
Da siehst du Dinge, die es gar nicht gibt.
Mit LSD glauben so manche, dass sie fliegen können und mit nem Multimeter fühlen sich manche als Elektriker


----------



## Elektriko (6 April 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich sag schon seit Jahrzehnten, dass einpolige Spannungsprüfer und hochohmige Multimeter unters Betäubungsmittelgesetz gestellt gehören.
> Da siehst du Dinge, die es gar nicht gibt.
> Mit LSD glauben so manche, dass sie fliegen können und mit nem Multimeter fühlen sich manche als Elektriker


 ......


----------



## Blockmove (6 April 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> ....



Ich glaub dir schon, dass dein Fluke dir die Spannung anzeigt.
Allerdings muss man Messwerte auch richtig zuordnen und verstehen können.
Und hier sind Multimeter mit 10MOhm einfach nix für Laien.
Ich nutze für solche Messungen viel lieber einen digitalen Duspol mit zuschaltbarer Last.
Damit kann man dann "Pseudo-Spannungen" verursacht durch Leckströme oder Potentialverschleppungen deutlich besser erkennen.


----------



## Elektriko (6 April 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich glaub dir schon, dass dein Fluke dir die Spannung anzeigt.
> Allerdings muss man Messwerte auch richtig zuordnen und verstehen können.
> Und hier sind Multimeter mit 10MOhm einfach nix für Laien.
> Ich nutze für solche Messungen viel lieber einen digitalen Duspol mit zuschaltbarer Last.
> Damit kann man dann "Pseudo-Spannungen" verursacht durch Leckströme oder Potentialverschleppungen deutlich besser erkennen.


Weiss du was bedeutet "LoZ"?


----------



## Elektriko (6 April 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich glaub dir schon, dass dein Fluke dir die Spannung anzeigt.
> Allerdings muss man Messwerte auch richtig zuordnen und verstehen können.
> Und hier sind Multimeter mit 10MOhm einfach nix für Laien.
> Ich nutze für solche Messungen viel lieber einen digitalen Duspol mit zuschaltbarer Last.
> Damit kann man dann "Pseudo-Spannungen" verursacht durch Leckströme oder Potentialverschleppungen deutlich besser erkennen.



Mit zuschaltbarern Last, meinst du z.B. um den FI-Schalter zu testen?


----------



## Heinileini (6 April 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Weiss du was bedeutet "LoZ"?


Vielleicht low input impedance?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 April 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Weiss du was bedeutet "LoZ"?



..........



> Die Fluke-Funktion für niedrige Impedanz wird als Auto-V/LoZ bezeichnet. *Auto-V*  steht dabei für Automatik oder Volt. Diese Funktion bestimmt  automatisch, ob es sich bei dem gemessenen Signal um Wechselspannung  oder um Gleichspannung handelt, es wird die vorgeschriebene Funktion und  der vorgeschriebene Bereich gewählt und es werden die richtigen  Informationen angezeigt. *LoZ* steht für Low Impedance  (Z). Bei dieser Funktion liegt eine niedrige Eingangsimpedanz am  Testkreis vor. Hierdurch wird die Möglichkeit falscher Messwerte  aufgrund von Phantomspannung verringert und die Genauigkeit bei der  Prüfung erhöht, ob Spannung vorhanden oder nicht vorhanden ist.  Verwenden Sie die Schalterposition Auto-V/LoZ des Digitalmultimeters,  wenn Messwerte verdächtig sind (es könnten Phantomspannungen vorliegen)  oder wenn geprüft wird, ob Spannung vorhanden ist.


----------



## Elektriko (6 April 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> ..........


Danke, ich weiss genau was es bedeutet.

Die Frage war für Blockmove. 

Das Bild war zu zeigen, dass ich mit LoZ gemessen habe.... (und nicht nur, um die Spannung zu zeigen....)


----------



## Oberchefe (6 April 2021)

irgendwie erinnerst du mich an waldy


----------



## PN/DP (6 April 2021)

Ich habe an einem easy 721-DC-TC von Moeller (Prod. 2008) gemessen und kann Deine Messungen nachvollziehen. Im AUS-Zustand geht der Ausgang aktiv gegen 0 V, ich konnte messen

```
+24V[SUB]Q[/SUB] gegen 0V[SUB]Q[/SUB]       : 24.0 V
+24V[SUB]Q[/SUB] gegen Ausgang Qx: ca. 22.8 V
Ausgang Qx gegen 0V[SUB]Q[/SUB]  : ca. 1.1 V (vermutlich wegen internen Restströmen nach 0V[SUB]Q[/SUB])
```
(Möglicherweise beinflußt das Digitalvoltmeter die Messung oder mein Digitalvoltmeter misst nicht ganz genau: die Summe ergibt nur 23.9 V)

Im easy 721-DC-TC ist als Ausgangsstufe nicht ein open-Collector/Drain-Transistor eingebaut, sondern ein komplexer Treiber-IC: STMicroelectronics VN340SP. Möglicherweise wegen der Ausgangsstromüberwachung ist ein Ausgang bei Ausgeschaltet nicht isoliert, so daß man ein Potential/Spannung gegen +24V[SUB]Q[/SUB] und gegen 0V[SUB]Q[/SUB] messen kann. Wie dieser Treiber-IC funktioniert und wie sich die Ausgänge verhalten, kann man im Datenblatt und in den Application Notes des VN340SP nachlesen.

Harald


----------



## Elektriko (6 April 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ich habe an einem easy 721-DC-TC von Moeller (Prod. 2008) gemessen und kann Deine Messungen nachvollziehen. Im AUS-Zustand geht der Ausgang aktiv gegen 0 V, ich konnte messen
> 
> ```
> +24V[SUB]Q[/SUB] gegen 0V[SUB]Q[/SUB]       : 24.0 V
> ...


Vielen Dank Harald!


----------

